# 1994 GMC S15 Truck (Extra-Cab) Stereo



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Howdy, I'm a pack-rat of sorts and recently found a couple of papers I made back in 1994/95 when I upgraded the stock stereo...

Sort of a hodge-podge of components that sounded pretty damn good. Had the classic a/d/s PQ10 4-channel Amp and my front stage MB-Quarts were some good ones before the sold-out, but the interesting piece was the a/d/s Dual 7" subs complete (pre-mounted) in an a/d/s enclosure, which I mounted on the floor between the two rear jump seats, I don't think I gave them enough power from the 130w x1 Kenwood amp, but overall for the small cab, it kicked ass...! Also dad some fill in the rear w/the Alpine tweeters and Infinity mid/woofers...










And always the bargain shopper, I did my own install and paid a whopper $1,880 for the whole thing, which was LESS than what my current Front speakers cost:









Well that's my story...


----------



## Kapp1 (Mar 22, 2015)

I still have a pair of the MB Quarts I bought in 1993 for my first real system. i Also have a Kicker C12 from the same era that was part of the original system.


----------

